# ENFP ENTP INTJ INFJ Magically Square of Awesomeness



## 11thNight (Sep 2, 2012)

Basically, I'm interesting in hearing about how any of these types interact and hearing one type's observations about another.

All of us are lead intuitives and and are balanced thinker/feelers (thinking or feeling in auxiliary and tertiary positions). Supposedly, according to (Jungian?) compatibility theory there's supposed to be magical rainbow explosions between ENFP/INTJ and ENTP/INFJ. Also, INTJ/INFJ and ENTP/ENFP appear very similar at first, but can end up being almost opposites, like reversed mirror images. On the other hand, ENFP/INFJ and ENTP/INTJ actually do have reversed functions in the same order, and in certain situations can "protect" the other.

I look forward to hearing your thoughts and observations.


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

All personalities bring real value to each project. It's all subjective.


----------



## 22857 (May 31, 2011)

Well let's find out. 
Granted, the best way to figure this out would probably be to look through all the other threads and see for yourself how the types interact  

So far here, I observe an ENFP making a statement based on what they took from the meaning of the thread, rather than what the OP actually meant. My thought on that is that ENFPs usually want to express what's on their mind regardless of the direction of the conversation ( I can vouch for this personally ).

To Tao Te Ching, the point that all of this is subjective is pretty much already covered since the OP asked what people observed in others. That can't really be too objective.


----------



## themonocle (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm blind. I can't see anyone's personality type on this iPhone app. But I'll interact anyway and see what happens.


----------



## 22857 (May 31, 2011)

themonocle said:


> I'm blind. I can't see anyone's personality type on this iPhone app. But I'll interact anyway and see what happens.


Lol, so how should we start interacting?


----------



## themonocle (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't know. I think I already started. It's your turn.


----------



## 22857 (May 31, 2011)

Hmm... I'm not sure if that's fair... but it's valid. 
I wonder if this is what the OP had in mind by interacting. 
What do you think?


----------



## themonocle (Feb 18, 2013)

I doubt it, but I'm bored and desperately in need of entertainment. You guys are entertaining so I opened my app. And imagine that... Someone was there. Wasn't surprising. You guys are always hanging around... I have you trapped in my box. ::taps her screen::


----------



## 22857 (May 31, 2011)

You guys? What's that supposed to mean? -.O


----------



## themonocle (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm assuming that there will eventually be more people jumping in... ::Looks around:: Guess it's just us for now. I don't mind it either way really. Since its just you and I though it gives is time to hang in the quiet.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

And an INTJ slithers into the fray...

So...what are we supposed to be doing here? Describing the other types in the intuition quartet?


----------



## themonocle (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm interacting. I mean, we can analyzing how we interact or we can interact and analyze afterwards. Or... We can just let others analyze us AS we interact. They are going to anyway.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

I guess that makes sense. So...any topic of conversation you'd like to talk about?


----------



## 22857 (May 31, 2011)

We could talk about how we analyze other people?


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

Sure, I guess.

When I analyze people, I try to understand why they do the things they do and say the things they say, taking into account numerous variables such as human nature, personal preference, etc. I'm not very accurate on that front though, so I tend to not analyze people much, unless it's something important.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

*jumps into thread* hey all! *waves* I am now analysing the interacting of interactions being analysed. 

Wait.. what.


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

Tsidakis said:


> Well let's find out.
> Granted, the best way to figure this out would probably be to look through all the other threads and see for yourself how the types interact
> 
> So far here, I observe an ENFP making a statement based on what they took from the meaning of the thread, rather than what the OP actually meant. My thought on that is that ENFPs usually want to express what's on their mind regardless of the direction of the conversation ( I can vouch for this personally ).
> ...



Insightful. You are correct, I saw the N's described as magical and awesome and my strong need for "fairness" made me ignore the question and just outright state something along the line of " every one is awesome! I love my team! " because I feel that everyone is very uniquely special.

It's a tough question to answer regardless. In canada a majority of people don't know about MBTI or if they took the test, it didn't really have an impact on their lives.

My wife is an ENTJ and through our friendship I feel safe to say that our partnership is very beneficial for me. She covers my illogical blind spots.



ScarlettHayden said:


> *jumps into thread* hey all! *waves* I am now analysing the interacting of interactions being analysed.
> 
> Wait.. what.


I dig, analyzing others although fun in the beginning is pretty base and inefficient.
I find a greater understanding of other personalities is gained from the inside out. Get to understand yourself better and in that growth you'll be able to understand other's with greater depth.


----------



## themonocle (Feb 18, 2013)

In order to analyze I... Well. Hold on I'm thinkin. I'm still here but this may take a while.
::hangs out next to Scarlett::

I'll sit here and you can analyze my thinker stance.


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

In psychology there is this theme of a client talking while the psychologist sits there and listens while writting in his notepads. I don't analyse others, I listen to what they want to say to me and learn thus who they are by their actions and our dialogue rather than actively "analyze" them.

Nobody likes being pigeonholed by assuming individuals.


----------



## themonocle (Feb 18, 2013)

You think of psychology? Hmmm. First thing that comes to my mind is philosophy. 

(I'm buying time. Being warm and friendly and that's entirely genuine because I feel comfortable in this group of people. At the same time, I'm reading the energy levels and looking at relations between people. The easier the communication is for me the more I will gravitate toward that person.)


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

INFJ's tend to flirt with NT's a lot.


----------



## kareem (Jan 30, 2013)

I think the op wanted to hear examples of how things went between those four types so any experiences would have sufficed. Thoughts about why things went the way it did would have been a nice contribution. 

But yeah...


----------



## Archetype (Mar 17, 2011)

I found this about entp and infj “Why INFJ and ENTP belong together: T... - INFJ - tribe.net

Also there have been alot of talk about INFJ-ENTP coupling in ENTP forum, maybe you wanna check it out
http://personalitycafe.com/entp-forum-visionaries/143666-what-do-entps-think-infjs.html - this thread displays a interaction between ENTP and INFJ which may looks like junk posts.
There are some talk about ENTP in INFJ forums too, but I haven't been there for a while, if you want to see, check it out yourself


----------



## 11thNight (Sep 2, 2012)

Well that escalated quickly...

I guess I'll write about some of my own observations. I have several other INFJ friends. The communication is pretty easy, and the relationships grew pretty quickly. I didn't really know other INFJs in high school, but when I got to college I guess we drew each other like magnets.

I have some limited experience with INTJs and had a fairly good INTJ friend at one time. I think they have great senses of humor. Their in depth analysis of Ni Te makes them really knowledgeable and great problem solvers. I sort of just want to listen to them talk about their theories and soak up information. I would expect INFJs and INTJs to get along pretty well, but from what I've gathered form interaction threads, I guess that's not necessarily the case. I think some of the difficulties might come, not necessarily from one being more intellectual and one being more emotional, but from them using different types of feeling and thinking. INFJs are intellectual, but they use Ti, so an INTJ might not care about their insights because they're not practical. INTJ Fi I think can be hard for us to understand, as it doesn't necessarily show itself in humanitarian causes or in super empathetic ways.


----------



## 11thNight (Sep 2, 2012)

ENTPs are really fascinating, but in a different way than I'm used to. I can tell their internal processes work a lot different than mine, but they're too bouncy (always moving topic to topic, person to person) for me to pin down and dissect with my Ni (and I'm not sure it's something they would appreciate anyway).

ENTPs are supposed to be the most compatible with INFJs, but I don't put too much stock into compatibility theories. Most of the ENTPs I've met have been guys. They've been fascinating but our interactions have been awkward.

Both INTJs and ENTPs are types that I have a hard time imaging in females. I've met a couple girls who said they were ENTP. I don't know them well, but they're chill and easy going. I guess I would expect female ENTPs to be the "cool and slick" type? I've never, to my knowledge, met a female INTJ, but I would imagine them to be... bad ass?


----------



## 11thNight (Sep 2, 2012)

Okay, now ENFPs...

INTJs and ENTPs are stimulating on an intellectual level that makes me want to (theoretically) dissect their brains. ENFPs are different. Typically, when I'm interacting with one they just make me feel happy and positive. I've had good connections with them, and when one holds you in high regard it just makes you feel really special. When I interact with INTJs and ENTPs I'm driving the interaction more, tying to understand their theories and how they think. With an ENFP, I feel like they're driving the interaction and influencing how I feel.

Also, though the stereotype is that ENFPs are warm and fuzzy, but I've met some that are much more opinionated and like to lead in social groups.


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

I inhabit dreams freely with INFJs
I explore ideas freely with INTJs
ENTPs and I mostly talk about creating things.


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

I personally like the ENTJ Female to ENFP male chemistry. Female ENTJ are rare, and female INTJ are just as rare. I imagine I would really enjoy interacting with an INTJ regardless of sex.

What I like about ENTJ is how if tell them what your end big picture goal is, they can help you work out the steps and the order to get there, and if your plan has holes in it, they can help you locate them. I really admire my partner.

In person, I find internet boards leave something lacking. Skype is great! Any INTJ wanna be skype buddies?

Geemontero - Skype


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

themonocle said:


> In order to analyze I... Well. Hold on I'm thinkin. I'm still here but this may take a while.
> ::hangs out next to Scarlett::
> 
> I'll sit here and you can analyze my thinker stance.


I think your analysis of my analyzing your interacting style is interacting with the analysis going on inside this hollow space inside my head which is supposed to analyze things.

That hurt.

Seriously though. 

I'll add my two cents.

My male ENTP best friend: we get on like two houses on fire. Very combustible. We talk mostly about the way things work. People, systems. There's always this playful argument going on in the background. One of us always has to be correct. We're both mature enough to come to an understanding though on serious matters. It's like a back and forth bouncing of thoughts. The sky is the limit.

My female ENFP friend (she took the test): This is more like two planets colliding in order to create a whole other solar system. I have quite high Fi so I use that to talk to her and it's mostly an analysis of feelings and trying to understand ourselves and the people around us and how we/they all fit together to form the perfect picture of harmony. Usually something like this would either bore me or sicken me, but I think she has quite high Ti so we're quite even. The only thing is if I can't tone down my Ti (which sometimes can be difficult since it is my natural function) I think I probably tend to come a little bit too robotic. But I usually notice when I am and tone it down. But doing that all the time that may be a little exhausting for me.

My female INFJ friend (she took the test too): She's very introverted and it's kind of like talking to a brick wall. She only really talks to me online and when she does she has amazing insights, but in real life she barely utters a word, and it can be frustrating. It also brings out my tertary Fe making me feel like I've failed as a friend because I''m not sure if she's entertained or not. I kinda get the feelign she'd rather stay at home. But I can't be certain for sure. She let me in once and her head is like a minefield. All that feely stuff, feeling guilty over other people when she doesn't even know them it's so foreign to me, and seems like a useless funtion, but thanks to MBTI I understand where she's coming from.

My female online INTJ friend (she took the test): Met her on twitter. Seems to like writing things as they are. She seems to have this amazing ability to put everything into perspective. I always feel overly emotional compared to her. We don't really talk about feelings, but when we do it's very detatched, like it's not really happening to us. It's not so much a bouncing of ideas as it is a clarifying of ideas. Sometimes I like to bounce off her though and that's when she's like "wow, that's a great idea, let me make a note of that." Otherwise I always feel like a sloth compared to her since I never really do anything productive. 

My countless INFP friends: Not really related to the OP's question but thought I would write anyway. Quiet, ask lots of questions about my feelings, seem to like hearing me talk. Boring after a while, don't always seem to be that interested. Also great at giving the cold shoulder oddly enough.



Tao Te Ching said:


> In psychology there is this theme of a client talking while the psychologist sits there and listens while writting in his notepads. I don't analyse others, I listen to what they want to say to me and learn thus who they are by their actions and our dialogue rather than actively "analyze" them.
> 
> Nobody likes being pigeonholed by assuming individuals.


I tend to look past all that when I'm trying to understand someone. I aim right for their center. What makes them tick? Why are they the way they are? What sort of experiences have shaped them into the person that they have now become? I don't assume first and ask questions later, and of course I know nothing of psychology so shoot me if I have no idea what I'm talking about, but I guess I try to gain the bigger picture of the person, so that I know exactly who I'm talking to. Maybe I can be a little chameleon like, but it helps to know how they work in order to connect with them better. For example, talking to most ESFP's about time travel is just out of the question. But talking to an ENFP about it you might have better luck. Set types don't always have the same idea of what's fun or not to talk about, but on a superficial level you have that basic guide, which helps substantially.


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

C-C-C-Combo Breaker!

(I just felt the need. Keep doing your thing.)


----------



## allsunday (May 2, 2013)

I have an idea. In order to test this theory, let's work on a hypothetical project together. Maybe we're forming a startup of some kind. Let's come up with an idea for what we're going to do, and then discuss the business plan, funding, and all the other essentials. With a team of visionaries and inspirers to explode with ideas, and protectors and scientists to keep us motivated and practical, we should be able to do just about anything, right?


----------



## 22857 (May 31, 2011)

allsunday said:


> I have an idea. In order to test this theory, let's work on a hypothetical project together. Maybe we're forming a startup of some kind. Let's come up with an idea for what we're going to do, and then discuss the business plan, funding, and all the other essentials. With a team of visionaries and inspirers to explode with ideas, and protectors and scientists to keep us motivated and practical, we should be able to do just about anything, right?


I'm down.


----------



## themonocle (Feb 18, 2013)

Okay, I can see what is going on now. I'm sitting at my computer and can see the type configurations next to your answers. Before I go into my personal life experience I want to tell you what I intuited. I felt a sense of tension with the ENFPs. A welcoming relief to see an INTJ who is good at reading my cues and letting the conversation flow. An immediate tension release with an incoming ENTP who could hold my energy level and play. I don't hold the same values as the ENFPs, I don't think so there maybe unspoken tension that manifests. I prepare for that by making sure that I pay closer attention to how I say what I say with them. I want to get to know them, but there is something holding me back. I end up being cautious and feeling them out. I'm holding back my intellectual side for the INTJs. With them, I have to gauge how rash they are with judgment. The ENTPs... I feel like I can be fully myself without stepping on toes. Maybe this knowledge will help in future interactions.

Now, in real life. I am the mother of an 18 year old ENFP and a 16 year old ENTJ. Both boys. I'm used to catering to developmental stages and leading without overriding. I'm well acquainted with both Te and Ne. And also Fi. My family consisted of all NJ's as parents. I've learned to take criticism and play when need be to lighten moments. Do not mis-intuite my social style as a lack of (fill in the blank). 

One of my oldest friends is INTJ. I've known him for over 20 years. We made a promise when we were younger to each other that no matter what life threw at us we would maintain our friendship into old age. He has been there when I needed him in the roughest times. He tends to give me space to explore and introspect and we wander in and out of each other's sphere of influence often, but never completely out of each other's life. Should one of us need the other... we show up in the most timely manner. If the event is highly emotionally charged, he tends to listen and pull me back to needed perspective. I have learned to trust his assessments. Most people have no clue how much we know about each other. He tells me things in the strictest of confidence that he knows will never be spoken of lightly.

ENFPs are my boon and my bane. I have many ENFP friends. They care for me on an extremely deep unspoken level. They have a quirk that I tolerate, but bothers me. My need for connection to a smaller number of people and one on one is only given in random small doses. They are busy flitterling about life and tend to find themselves paying attention to people who use them more than care about them. It can irk me because I see it happening. If I get protective they feel constricted, so I tend to have to watch and wait for them to come to me. Usually, drained and feeling somewhat taken advantage of. The ones that have learned to trust my judgement and ask me what I think don't always like what I have to say, but we are closer and they find themselves less battered by life. There is something in this relationship that we can't find anywhere else though- emotional comfort.


My ENTP friends I met in my mid/late 20's. I was enamored by them on first impact. And yes, impact is the right word. You have no doubt they are in the room. Strangely enough, these are the friends I have that are the most protective of me verbally. Yes, they can use their wit on you, but like any double edged sword, they can turn on someone else and use it to protect you. I feel like I can let down my guard around an ENTP who understands this. If they touch on something that they see is my soft spot... I tell them, "Thin ice, lets back up or avoid the shaky ground. I care too much about you to end up in an argument where we hurt each other." They are excellect at changing subjects and turning the energy back around. I let them and we move on about the fun. 

I learn something different from all of them. They cover different weak spots I have. They all have some quality I admire. And they all misunderstand me on some level. It takes them a bit to really get the whole of me, but not nearly as long as other personality types.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

allsunday said:


> I have an idea. In order to test this theory, let's work on a hypothetical project together. Maybe we're forming a startup of some kind. Let's come up with an idea for what we're going to do, and then discuss the business plan, funding, and all the other essentials. With a team of visionaries and inspirers to explode with ideas, and protectors and scientists to keep us motivated and practical, we should be able to do just about anything, right?


So what's the idea? What are we planning exactly?

@*themonocle* I only know one INFJ in real life, but what stands out to me is the fact that I seem to be taking a lot of my verbal cues from you. Usually I need something to get my Ne going, and although I can say something completely random out of thin air, it's not usually helpful. It's like you're providing me the material to express my thoughts in the right direction that's relevant to this conversation.

Tbh though I'm a bit of an oddity. Enneagram type 4w3 here, so my Fi and Ti are fairly well balanced and same with my Fe/Te. With my NT friends I have to hold back my emotions a little more, and with my NF friends I have to express them a little more. I'm more of a xNxP, but for simplicity's sake I'm first and foremost an ENTP.

To the OP: I usually seem to get along better with Ne doms, but it never really goes that deep. Or rather, it does go deep, but almost in a lighthearted kind of way. I'm not sure how to explain it. It's like nothing is ever too serious, even when it is serious. With NJ's I find that it's always a little too serious, even when being playful. Each have their place I suppose. But then all my family use Ni so I might be more naturally drawn to my own type because it's something I'm not used to. Maybe that will change in the not too distant future.


----------



## themonocle (Feb 18, 2013)

ScarlettHayden said:


> So what's the idea? What are we planning exactly?
> 
> @*themonocle* I only know one INFJ in real life, but what stands out to me is the fact that I seem to be taking a lot of my verbal cues from you. Usually I need something to get my Ne going, and although I can say something completely random out of thin air, it's not usually helpful. It's like you're providing me the material to express my thoughts in the right direction that's relevant to this conversation.
> 
> ...


I'm spoiled Scarlett. My Dad is ENTJ and my Grandmother was ENTP. I grew up around thinker wit being tossed back and forth. She had a family of six. All but one was an N. My favorite aunt being ESTP. One uncle is INFJ and one INTP. We were the quieter ones, but no less witty. When I first tested I was more of an ambivert though still INFJ. When I discovered introversion, I went through a period where I re-introverted like when I was younger. I suppose to explore myself from a new and somewhat more lighthearted angle. Like most introverts I had been coached to "come out of my shell" and finding out there was nothing wrong with being introverted let me explore who I was in a much more self-accepting manner. The strange thing was, that as I've come out of the other side of that exploration my true extroverted traits have began to emerge without the self-counscious element to them. It's a process. You can't rush the process. When I was younger, you might have found it harder to interact with me. I tended to take in more, process longer, which in turn made me a more quiet person. Or on the other hand, if I extroverted it was strained and more serious because I was so afraid I was doing something wrong.

I've learned to have a sense of humor from all the Ne and Ni around me. I've also learned that it helps in social situations to build rapport. When I can sense that other people are uncomfortable or tense, taking a lighter approach is exactly what helps others feel at ease. It can irritate a J who is extremely serious though. So you have to make sure that you switch gears and lean in and say something to them in their language. Ne is something that can be used to create a positive atmosphere... especially with Fe in cahoots. As a team, in a social situation, we can create the good feeling... the tone or climate without even realizing it. As others see us sharing and having fun, they feel more comfortable to be themselves and become part of that dynamic. Bringing their own thoughts and qualities into the equation. That's how I see it.

And when the Fi's feel safe enough to add their thoughts and insights... our rainbow is complete.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

themonocle said:


> I'm spoiled Scarlett. My Dad is ENTJ and my Grandmother was ENTP. I grew up around thinker wit being tossed back and forth. She had a family of six. All but one was an N. My favorite aunt being ESTP. One uncle is INFJ and one INTP. We were the quieter ones, but no less witty. When I first tested I was more of an ambivert though still INFJ. When I discovered introversion, I went through a period where I re-introverted like when I was younger. I suppose to explore myself from a new and somewhat more lighthearted angle. Like most introverts I had been coached to "come out of my shell" and finding out there was nothing wrong with being introverted let me explore who I was in a much more self-accepting manner. The strange thing was, that as I've come out of the other side of that exploration my true extroverted traits have began to emerge without the self-counscious element to them. It's a process. You can't rush the process. When I was younger, you might have found it harder to interact with me. I tended to take in more, process longer, which in turn made me a more quiet person. Or on the other hand, if I extroverted it was strained and more serious because I was so afraid I was doing something wrong.
> 
> I've learned to have a sense of humor from all the Ne and Ni around me. I've also learned that it helps in social situations to build rapport. When I can sense that other people are uncomfortable or tense, taking a lighter approach is exactly what helps others feel at ease. It can irritate a J who is extremely serious though. So you have to make sure that you switch gears and lean in and say something to them in their language. Ne is something that can be used to create a positive atmosphere... especially with Fe in cahoots. As a team, in a social situation, we can create the good feeling... the tone or climate without even realizing it. As others see us sharing and having fun, they feel more comfortable to be themselves and become part of that dynamic. Bringing their own thoughts and qualities into the equation. That's how I see it.
> 
> And when the Fi's feel safe enough to add their thoughts and insights... our rainbow is complete.


I used to be quite introverted myself so we may have actually got on okay. But that's because all my family are introverts, or rather, introverted extroverts because it's been like that in our family line for so long. I can imagine lots of deep conversations would've happened, since I used to rely rather a lot on my Ti. But when I realized it was draining I started to rely on my Ne more. As a result conversations don't nearly go that deep anymore, but I don't feel as exhausted. The downside to that is that my family can tend to get annoyed as it seems like I'm just being random all the time. As for humor, I have the natural Ne wit, which is second nature to me, but every so often I come out with an Ni golden nugget that leaves everyone floored, myself included. I know how you mean with the serious J's.. I tend to feel a little awkward around them because it seems like they just think I'm annoying. (although, most family are J's too but I tend to do it on purpose for the kicks with them, for experimental reasons you understand :kitteh: )

I can't figure out what type my brother is, but I know he's definitely Fi dom/aux and has Ne in there somewhere, but pretty sure he's primarily a sensor. We spend most of our time arguing with our Ne.. but from completely different viewpoints altogether. He always complains I'm never practical enough and always comments on how bad my character supposedly is. However, I always dislike how controlling he is and how he only seems to care about his own feelings and getting his point across rather than listening to other people and trying to compromise on a situation. Basically he responds to this with how what he says must be right because that's what he feels and everyone should listen to him because his way is the only way. His illogical Te (pretty sure it's inferior) drives me insane. Ti and Fi really don't get along unless at least one of them is tert/inferior. That's for sure. 

If I ever met an INTJ in real life, I could see myself getting along very well with them, but perhaps a more extroverted INFJ may be more complementary with the Fe/Ti dynamic. The only thing I would say is, perhaps because of NFJ's tert/inferior Ti I seem to have this unconscious need to compensate and can end up engaging my Ti too much and it drains me. So yeah, really looking forward to meeting an INTJ and seeing how it matches up.

What have other ENTP's experienced with INTJ's?


----------



## redbedroomrecords (Jul 7, 2013)

This is interesting. I'm an INFJ and my brother is an ENTP and we get along quite well. I get frustrated with the way he never follows through with anything, a typical ENTP trait. He's has a new idea/life plan every other week whereas I have one and stick to it. I get more things done than he does. We're both creative and think on similar wavelengths so that's a common thread between us. I like to say that we "speak the same language", when people are around us they don't really know what we're talking about and often feel left out. It's rare that we don't understand what the other means even if we don't agree with the other's perspective.


----------



## kadda1212 (Sep 21, 2012)

One of my best friends is an ENFP. She's like a sister go to me, although she now lives so far away in Japan. We really protect each other. She's the one to convince me sometimes that taking risks can be ok or to be a little more outgoing. I'm the one to remind her, that she sometimes should concentrate more on one thing. I think I'm also good at making her happy when she's down and so she does make me happy when I'm sad. And she was there for me at the saddest times of my life. She loves my sense of humor and my fantasy. I'm in awe of her determination.


----------

